# 现在还能安装 五笔 输入法吗？

## aqbssh

现在还能安装 五笔 输入法吗？刚装完系统， emerge -s wubi  ，竟没找到任何软件？问一下，这时有最近成功安装 五笔输入法的吗？

前面的问题解决了，原来 ibus-table-chinese 里就有五笔输入法，可是在安装 ibus-table-chinese 的时候 总是报错

localhost tmp # /opt/bin/ibus-table-createdb 

  File "/opt/share/ibus-table/engine/tabcreatedb.py", line 99

    print 'Please give me the database you want to create index on'

                                                                  ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

----------

## heroxbd

我在用 scim 上的五笔，是 app-i18n/scim-tables.

----------

